# Joseph Hamilton, Pvt. Tennessee Militia War of 1812



## eric-holmes (May 6, 2010)

I found this old cemetery today and it really had some old headstones. Most of them were just rocks set in the ground. Pretty cool place.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 6, 2010)

A few more edits


----------



## D-B-J (May 6, 2010)

second one is sweet. You kept the detail in the shadows. nice.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, this was my first time using a silver reflector. I read where it increases contrast for black and whit pictures. I knew I would be going for a darker look in these.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 7, 2010)

Any other c&c on this. It was my first time reflecting light.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 7, 2010)

As the Manly Man of Heim once said, cemeteries are fooking hard to photograph and get anything worthwhile.

Sorry, I don't find find your shots very interesting. But as the man said, it is a tough subject to make interesting. Keep trying though.


----------



## Early (May 9, 2010)

I like the first one for the impact or whatever it is.  I'm not so high on wide angles because of the tilted verticals, but this one caught my eye.

Sorry I can't agree with CW on this one.  I usually find this old stuff interesting.  Anyway, Joe lived to be a ripe old age for his time.


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2010)

Early said:


> I like the first one for the impact or whatever it is. I'm not so high on wide angles because of the tilted verticals, but this one caught my eye.
> 
> Sorry I can't agree with CW on this one. I usually find this old stuff interesting. Anyway, Joe lived to be a ripe old age for his time.


 I noticed that too. Living to 89 would have been pretty unusual as the average age people lived to was about 40 through the 1800's.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 9, 2010)

I just thought it was cool that he was from the war of 1812. How cool is that?


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> I just thought it was cool that he was from the war of 1812. How cool is that?


and only 17 or 18 years old.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (May 10, 2010)

I have a cemetery like that right up the street from my house, there are tons that you can not even read anymore but I see dates from as early as the 1700s in there! Its pretty interesting.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (May 10, 2010)

Funny how cemeteries are so interesting for us as photographers, I love them. having said that I am trying my best at the same time to not being in one. Just a thought Eric, try (given the dates) of adding grain and a hint of sepia, it might work. I love playing around with these types of pics.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (May 10, 2010)

Early said:


> I like the first one for the impact or whatever it is. I'm not so high on wide angles because of the tilted verticals, but this one caught my eye.
> 
> Sorry I can't agree with CW on this one. I usually find this old stuff interesting. Anyway, Joe lived to be a ripe old age for his time.


 

I have a thing about verticals too *but* I've never seen a straight head stone of this age, tilting headstones is all part of the old cemetery look


----------



## Jayms (May 10, 2010)

I like the first one;  I like the perspective- the rest of the 'people' in the rear,  and the feeling of entering their ...home.  the crop is very good for that. I also like the tones and contrast, very good shot.


----------



## Early (May 10, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> I have a cemetery like that right up the street from my house, there are tons that you can not even read anymore but I see dates from as early as the 1700s in there! Its pretty interesting.


A photo op!  I can't wait to see the results.::blushing:


----------

